# Quote From John Murray's *Principles of Conduct*



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 19, 2008)

> "The marital institution is sanctified by the forces of redemptive grace to such an extent that it is made one of the main channels for the accomplishment of God's saving purpose in the world. It is in the bosom of the Christian family that the nurture which the Lord himself provides is administered. Believing parents are simply the instruments of the nurture which the Lord exercises...He has given us in this a token of what he does continuously through the instrumentality of the Christian family by the efficacious operations of his grace in the hearts and lives of little infants who are the partakers of his covenant grace."" -- Murray pg. 79


----------



## bookslover (May 20, 2008)

I think this book is Murray's masterpiece, although he is better known for his commentary on Romans. I think it is one of the best-written and most thoughtful books on the subject of Christian ethics. Originally published in 1957, I'm glad that Eerdmans has republished it again in recent years.


----------

